# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Kings. 9:00pm cst CSN-Chicago/NBALP



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@* 

*Chicago Bulls (0-4) @ Sacramento Kings (3-4)
Arco Arena, Tuesday November 16th, 2004
9:00pm CST, CSN-Chicago/NBALP *

*Probable Starters*





































Eddy Curry/Tyson Chandler/Andres Nocioni/Eric Piatkowski/Kirk Hinrich 





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 

-Kings board game thread


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Now that's how an official game thread should be done!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

agreed.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Kings. 9:00pm cst CSN-Chicago/NBALP*



> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Now that's how an official game thread should be done!


 

I already had the thread made up for the Kings board...I figured I would take the 30 seconds and cut and paste it over here to share the love


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Predictions:

I am going to really, REALLY go out on a limb here and say the Bulls will lose.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I really hope Deng won't be coming off the bench the entire season... the kid deserves to start.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

They are better at every position. This really shouldn't be close.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Kings are vulnerable and Eddy and Tyson played well last game according to the stats, I was away and didn't catch it, so I think the Bulls win this one.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The Bulls will play better on the road - at least until they finally get a win or two. It's sometimes easier for a young team to play away from home where there is no pressure to win. They'll simply go out and play. This is hardly the same Kings team that was a jury-rigged (refs) game away from the NBA Finals a few years back. That being said, I still think the Kings will be too much for the Bulls. Another close game that "coulda been".


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

1). There bench is better than ours

2). Bibby will run their offense efficiently

3). Christie will run wild on our non 2-guard

4). TC could outplay Webber and if Curry can get Miller in foul trouble early that would help

5). We lose, and by alot

:groucho:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We play well - and lose by 20 

Kings 102

Bulls 82

Eddy - 18


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Peja Vu, you've got to be pumped for this one! It should be fun for you and the rest of the Kings contingent.

1. If Deng still doesn't start Tuesday, Skiles should be fired.
2. If Piatkowski starts, Skiles should be fired.
3. Skiles should be fired.
4. If the Kings just show up, the Bulls will lose.
5. If I stay up late enough to watch this whole game, I should be fired.

Kings - 114
Bulls - 77

In closing, we suck.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Peja will be looking to show off for Bulls brass and the Kings will be looking to get on track for the season. Kings 112 Bulls 100


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

kings 110
bulls 85

webber 22/14/10


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Bulls win this one baby!!!!

Bulls 105 Curry 26pts 10rbs Deng 24pts 12rbs Chandler 17rbs
Sacr 101 Peja 35pts Miller 18pts 12rbs Webber 10pts (fouls out)


Sacramento falls apart after this game and it is Peja, NOT Eddy that gets traded before the Bulls return from the circus road trip!







Now that's a prediction!
:swammi:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

if Sac-town shows up and tries, can the Bulls stay within 30? I dont think so


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll go out on a limb and say this should be a close one.

chandler should have a good game on defense and harrass webber into a bad night.

kirk should have a really good game on offense, peja should not explode on offense just have a relatively good game considering whome he is facing (2 rooks ) thats a victory in itself , and the bulls lose by 6 106-100

we just dont have enough weapons , their bobby jax is better than ours(ben gordon ) their starters are better players, songalia should hurt us he is pretty good .

christe should get more shots than he deserves, i think he'll have a mediocre night considering all the open looks he'll have. but will hit when it counts and cost us the game.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Kings 109
Bulls 91


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

The bulls will keep it close(ish) in the first half before being blown away in the third quarter. Hopefully a large rotation is used so they are fresh for a game they can actually have a shot at, against Golden State.

Kings 106
Bulls 89

Deng leads Bulls with 22.
The Kings spread the load. One of their bench players will outscore eddy and tyson.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

98







86


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

A loss. But a breakout game for Gordon will at least make us somewhat pleased for a while.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Eddy-Tyson-Deng all have good games, but the Bulls lose because the coach has yet another brain fart.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I think there's a 40% chance Skiles will put in Deng at some point, Deng lights up the opponents, and Skiles will sit him and put in the Polish Pistol because Deng isn't doing something right.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles/Pax/JR - 78
Kings- 105


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bah....forget abt it!

Kings 108
Bulls 92

EC/TC should finish with a nice statline given Sacramento's soft interior D.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Sackruminto -- 102
Buhls -- 90

Hinrich/Webber high scorers.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

call me crazy (go ahead - i don't care!!)

the bulls win in a _shocker_.

ha!

*98-96*


----------



## SlimShaky (Jul 24, 2004)

ummmm, how bout bulls win 102-99. if they hit their freethrows.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Not predicting anything......

Just praying that we get a win.........at least.. and not trying to break records of futility with this road trip.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'm optimistic about a win, but I'm not going to be surprised if we lose.

We're off to a good start at least.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Pike doing what he does best, 2-2 from the three point line.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dang! Another strong start. 17-8 Bulls.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

At least now.. I know not to get excited about 20+ point leads..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No reason we can't win this game. We are as good as the Kings if not better. We have just as much talent I will tell you that. We just need to have the coach have the right guys out there so we can apply our talent, and most importantly we NEED TO MAKE FREE THROWS. As bad as things have looked this season, were freethrows away from being a playoff team.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Dang! Another strong start. 17-8 Bulls.


Looking pretty good so far.
When the outside shots stop falling, they have to make sure to get back to the hoop by driving or by utilizing the post.
This is where they ****ed up last game.

They look to be attacking the hoop very well so far tonight.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice, pike. 3-3 from the three point line.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

When the 3pt shots stop faliing, we need to work on establishing the post with Eddy, and good things should fall in place.

Go Bulls!

Fire Skiles!

But like I said, a Skiles brain fart will probaly cost us the game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Chandler with another offensive board and a bucket.
Nice play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Chandler with another offensive board and a bucket.
> Nice play.


Its nice to see Chandler doing his job. This is exactly what we want out of him, and he is following up by doing it!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler looks strong early. 4 pts 6 boards, a block or two.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

i have no faith in the bulls of winning this one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see Piatowski playing well. He was due for a nice game. This should help Curry and his post up game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry got 1 assist, the monkey is finally off his back.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'm really not that big of a fan of Nocioni, I don't like his decision making.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Pike is the leading scorer for the bulls so far with eleven.:|


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> I'm really not that big of a fan of Nocioni, I don't like his decision making.


It is the very very poor. He makes bad decisions on where to pass, and when to shoot. Add that together with him being a little too out of control at the moment, and that is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Now its time to give deng some burn.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Just to let you bulls fans know, Chandler getting all these offensive rebounds against us isn't a big accomplishment, we get **** kicked by EVERY other teams big men when it comes down to boxing them out and eliminating their offensive boards. Guys like Calvin Booth and Shawn Bradley dominate our asses when it comes to rebounding. I know, it's sad:no:


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

bulls down by 1. looks like we will not see another lead by bulls anytime soon.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> bulls down by 1. looks like we will not see another lead by bulls anytime soon.


And now up by one.

Now three.

That was pretty soon.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Still hanging in there.
Tyson with 7 boards and 6 points.
Hinrich 5 points, 4 assists.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Still hanging in there.
> Tyson with 7 boards and 6 points.
> Hinrich 5 points, 4 assists.


Hinrich has two fouls so he won't play much the rest of the period.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

i hope this is the game where ben gordon breaks out. if he does, bulls gonna win it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> bulls down by 1. looks like we will not see another lead by bulls anytime soon.


39-34 Bulls, midway through 2nd Q.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The kings do not have as much depth as in the past and Jackson is not 100%. He doesn't look the same as he used to.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Chandler assisting a Chris Duhon 3ptr? Thats twisted.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Chandler assisting a Chris Duhon 3ptr? Thats twisted.



Why? Is Duhon supposed to be assisting Chandler for the 3?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

People are going to be too negative in this thread I think. People really underestimate what this team has. One thing I know is that we have 4 guys that should be in consideration for tough, hardworking, talented players. Eddy, Tyson, Kirk, and Luol are out there every game working their butts off and they are the ones that produce. We might not be as experienced as Sacramento, we may not have been in the playoffs as much as Sacramento has recently, but we are just as good as Sacramento and should be able to compete with them, and anyone in the league. How do you expect the Bulls to win people when you don't even believe they can win yourself. Go Bulls!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duhon with the big three.

KH back in, expect Sac to be aggressive on him and force his 3rd.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> KH back in, expect Sac to be aggressive on him and force his 3rd.


This could very well be the skiles brain fart we've all been waiting for. We'll see, it could turn out ok. Then again, it might not.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bobby Jackson is saving the Kings butts at this time.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chandler and Curry a combined 2 assist, 1 a piece, its a miracle. I am not watching the game but how does the spacing look when Eddy and Tyson are posting up. Is the point guard at the top of the key ready to drive, cut, or shoot. Are the two wingmen in favorable position at the three point line for the shooting guard to shoot a jumpshot, and the small forward to shoot, drive, or cut. Is the other bigman not posting up in favorable position for an offenseive rebound or a tip in. Chandler and Curry will get more and more assist, as the team grows together, learns each others strengths and weaknesses, and learn where to be when so and so have the ball. These guys have the potential to be great together as a team, and with practice they should become great. Go Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 8 pts 5 boards. Nice to see. 

Hinrich 3 fouls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

There he goes. WTF.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Curry 8 pts 5 boards. Nice to see.


Just got another one, he's looking good.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is Duhon supposed to be assisting Chandler for the 3?


lol

Its twisted because Tyson "no assists" Chandler assisted Chris "can't throw a rock in the ocean" Duhon on a three pointer.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Curry 8 pts 5 boards. Nice to see.
> 
> Hinrich 3 fouls.


Could Chandler and Curry be building upon last game?

I don't want my hopes getting up for nothing....buts its hard not too, looking at their stats.

But stats can be deceiving.

How are they actually playing? I am unable to watch the game.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Do my eyes decieve me, has Eddy improved as a rebounder? Looks like he has 7 boards and he jumped for most of them too.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> lol
> ...



I know....I was joking.

Bulls are competing, and I am happy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Eddy has two straight t/o that hurt us!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Hinrich 3 fouls.


Skiles should not have put him back in. 

Fire Skiles


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Do my eyes decieve me, has Eddy improved as a rebounder? Looks like he has 7 boards and he jumped for most of them too.


hmmm, usually ppl don't even have to jump to rebound on us.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Putting Hinrich back in the game and allowing him to get his 3rd foul is just a minor brain fart. When the game is coming down the line last 3 minutes, we will see if a major brain fart is revealed, or if the Kirk Hinrich one becomes a major brain fart, as Hinrich gains the hot hand but fouls out down the stretch and we lose.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

You just know the Kings are going to make a run and be up 10 points at the half. Thats just how things work for the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Putting Hinrich back in the game and allowing him to get his 3rd foul is just a minor brain fart. When the game is coming down the line last 3 minutes, we will see if a major brain fart is revealed, or if the Kirk Hinrich one becomes a major brain fart, as Hinrich gains the hot hand but fouls out down the stretch and we lose.


:yes: :yes: 

Some coaches would not have taken the chance, some would have. Personally, I would not have sent him into the game because of what just happened.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Curry's trade value is rising with every board!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> hmmm, usually ppl don't even have to jump to rebound on us.


:laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> You just know the Kings are going to make a run and be up 10 points at the half. Thats just how things work for the Chicago Bulls.


Negative Nancy Please go over to the Kings board.

This is our board and we are optimistic that we will overcome the odds and pounce over the Sacramento Kings.

Go Bulls!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duhon 4 dimes, 8 minutes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Duhon 4 dimes, 8 minutes.


True point guard at work. He looks to pass first unlike most point guards in the league.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> hmmm, usually ppl don't even have to jump to rebound on us.


 and up until this year, Eddy didn't usually jump


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Up by 1 at the half, what a putback.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy is looking really good. He is finally playing some D and getting some rebounds. Lookin good so far...


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Negative Nancy Please go over to the Kings board.
> ...


I want the Bulls to win just as much as you do. But the last few years of kool aid drinking have made me a little skeptical.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

so far so good. 53-52 Bulls. Dang.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I think this board could shoot free throws better than the Bulls...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think 9 of Eddy's 11 rebounds against the Clippers were jumping ones. If Eddy keeps jumping with his size, he can start to realize the rebounding potential that Shaq has with his size.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Tyson is a beast!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I think this board could shoot free throws better than the Bulls...


lol

And I'm very happy that my dire predictions of a Kings run were proven false.

Lets just call the game now, eh?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Good game by everyone. The bulls really benefit with Duhon on the floor.

maybe matrix was right.....

and deng has putback SOOOO MANY bad baskets. I can't count how many.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy Curry 12 pts 7 rebs
Tyson Chandler 8 Pts 8 Rebs

What is Skile's doing, Deng needs to seriously play more. He is our 3rd or 4th best player, about where Hinrich is right now. I don't think anyone will doubt anymore that Eddy and Tyson are our 2 best players.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

You all notice who the leading scorer for the bulls is this half?:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anyone notice? The Bulls have played just 9 guys. Shorten the rotation a little bit. Save some guys for GS?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Eddy Curry 12 pts 7 rebs
> Tyson Chandler 8 Pts 8 Rebs
> 
> What is Skile's doing, Deng needs to seriously play more. He is our 3rd or 4th best player, about where Hinrich is right now. I don't think anyone will doubt anymore that Eddy and Tyson are our 2 best players.


Deng has many minutes as Nocioni.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Anyone notice? The Bulls have played just 9 guys. Shorten the rotation a little bit. Save some guys for GS?



But I thought the rumor had Curry involved?

If that's the case, why would you play Curry and risk injury (from GS's prespective)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


Traditionally the Bulls fall apart in the 3rd quarter and fall down big.

But also traditionally we have a big 4th quarter and make a game of it.

Hopefully only the latter happens.

Go Bulls!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> and up until this year, Eddy didn't usually jump


:laugh:, this is true.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I think this board could shoot free throws better than the Bulls...


:yes:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Deng has many minutes as Nocioni.


Deng should be logging some minutes at the 2 and some at the 3. I wouldn't mind trying him in the post a few times when one of Tyson or Eddy is on the bench, because I have a hunch that he has a post game that is just as good as Elton Brand's.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant save some guys to play against GS. Not to trade to gS. Don't we play them tomorrow?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Deng has many minutes as Nocioni.


Yeah. Deng hasn't been hurting for minutes AT ALL this season. I think those who want him to start either/both think:

1. He has played so well that he has earned the symbolic significance of being a starter.

2. The team would be better off from a W/L perspective if he is playing more with the first unit and the team would fare better in the beginning of games, helping the Bulls jump to early leads, if Deng were starting.

If the issue is just PT, then it's not an issue at all.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I meant save some guys to play against GS. Not to trade to gS. Don't we play them tomorrow?



LOL. I thought you meant to trade them to GS.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You guys cheer them on. I gotta leave early tonight. Hopefully this will be the only time this week. 

Go Bulls!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OOOOOh stern is a the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I meant that 12 minutes was not enough for Luol Deng. I didn't even look at how many minutes Nocioni had in comparision. I just think the team would be most successful if Deng played 18 minutes a half or 36 minutes a game. The team just does so well when he is out there.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

david stern in the house.

*if the bulls can play like this they'll have the wins. the bulls "youngsters" look very strong.*

he seemed genuinely impressed. 
...

league pass has the comcast feed tonight - how LAME are those "thick and thin" spots. wow. 



GO BULLS!



:grinning:


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Yeah. Deng hasn't been hurting for minutes AT ALL this season. I think those who want him to start either/both think:
> 
> 1. He has played so well that he has earned the symbolic significance of being a starter.
> ...


Hmmm! 12 minutes in the first half for what many seem to think is the Bulls most consistent player seems a bit low to me.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hope I'm wrong, but the second half is where the folding usually takes place...especially the third quarter.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'd like to see more PT for both Deng and Duhon, and a little less from Gordon.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> Hmmm! 12 minutes in the first half for what many seem to think is the Bulls most consistent player seems a bit low to me.


Imo there is no reason for him to not be playing at least 16-20 minutes per quarter.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> Hmmm! 12 minutes in the first half for what many seem to think is the Bulls most consistent player seems a bit low to me.


Agreed.
Especially when Nocioni isn't playing particular great.
I haven't been impressed with him in the past game or two.

But hey we're winning, I'll take that.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Hope I'm wrong, but the second half is where the folding usually takes place...especially the third quarter.


Not our 1st game vs. the Nets.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I'd like to see less "let's trade Eddy" talk.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> league pass has the comcast feed tonight - how LAME are those "thick and thin" spots. wow.


very lame and the half time report was about 30 seconds, the rest has been filler.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> I'd like to see less "let's trade Eddy" talk.


Yup he is undoubtedly the only guy that can make this team have a complete 180 degrees turnaround. Chandler, Hinrich, and Deng all have the winning effect but they will never have the impact that Eddy does on the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well it looks like Hinrich picked up his 4th personal foul.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bibby's on fur


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

is it just me or is the luster of captain kirk rubbing off?


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

hinrich's line - 5pts, 2/7 from 2, 1/5 from 3, 2TOs and 4 pf. :no: 

with the way his playing the past 4 games, i thinks the bulls should put Hinrich on the IR list, make him shoot 3000 jumpers n layups a day and work on his ballhandling skills. looks like it doesn't make a difference with him or duhon as the team's pg.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Not our 1st game vs. the Nets.


Down 7--Kings have momentum


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Come on, beat Sacramento!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Correction...down 10


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Come on, beat Sacramento!


:naughty:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Steve Miller Band*

Bulls keep on slippin..slippin..slippin...in to the cellllllarrrr


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Is it me...or does Nocioni play outside the offense +65% of the time?


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Curry had a bad game against Phoenix and everyone wants to blame him/trade him.

Hinrich has played like crap all year (minus opening night, although he only shot 40% that game) and no one wants to blame him or trade him. 

Go figure. It's all Eddy's fault because he didn't try the past 3 years. I ain't no rocket scientist but Eddy sure looks like he's trying now.

We can't let him go, he'll be yet another player we'll regret trading.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:         :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Is it me...or does Nocioni play outside the offense +65% of the time?


Probably more often then that even.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

How can we not have Deng in the game right now? :upset:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Gone cold.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> Curry had a bad game against Phoenix and everyone wants to blame him/trade him.
> 
> Hinrich has played like crap all year (minus opening night, although he only shot 40% that game) and no one wants to blame him or trade him.
> ...


I've already brought this up many times. Hinrich is getting like a free pass in a way, while Eddy is on probration and the littlest thing he does he gets crucified for it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bbertha37</b>!
> How can we not have Deng in the game right now? :upset:


Skiles is having a brain fart


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> Curry had a bad game against Phoenix and everyone wants to blame him/trade him.
> 
> Hinrich has played like crap all year (minus opening night,


All year? How many games?


Eddys been at it for four seasons.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> Hmmm! 12 minutes in the first half for what many seem to think is the Bulls most consistent player seems a bit low to me.


Me too. Isn't he averaging like 32 minutes / game so far over the season. That's more what I was referring to. I was addressing why people think he should start as opposed to his minutes tonight.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This is what you need a star or superstar for.

To pull you through these rough stretches.

At 78-61...I fear the game may be out of reach.

Deng just shot an airball.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The rest of the offense was not providing adequate spacing for Curry, so it was easy to double team him. That was either Skiles or Duhon's fault.

I think we should put in Gordon for some instant offense, and I'm serious.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Watchin this team gives me a headache.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

agreed , if nto now should be starting the last quarter with-
curry chandler deng piatowski and gordon


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> The rest of the offense was not providing adequate spacing for Curry, so it was easy to double team him. That was either Skiles or Duhon's fault.
> 
> I think we should put in Gordon for some instant offense, and I'm serious.


It all comes back to the coach. The coach needs to implement a plan for when Eddy has the ball in the post. For some reason Scott Skiles thinks that if Eddy gets the ball, everything is going to sink in place. This is something that any good team would practice. Spacing is very important, our players need to know where to be when Eddy has the ball. We need our other big man in position to get the offense, we need the other 3 guys to be ready to shoot, cut, or get the ball and drive in. We need a coach that is better with the x and o's a coach who is better with rotations, and a coach that is better with the players. The anti-skiles is a good NBA Coach.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

3 chances, 3 jumpers...no one drives and tries to draw a foul


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Maybe Othella the Big Fella can will us to victory.

Or not.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Ahh...veterans...and stability.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

GB 3 chances, 3 jumpers...no one drives and tries to draw a foul 

thats wat gordon could do yeah?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Does Skiles realize that bench players can play with starters, and starters can play with bench players. These all bench lineups are frustrating me. Key to winning in the NBA, have at least 2 guys from your starting lineup in at all times. The Spurs do it, the Wolves do it, the Suns do it, the Mavs do it. We should be more like them and WIN!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

another pf on Hinrich. his 5th.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

alright skiles, put chandler and curry back in. Yer vet lineup aint doin any better ya moron...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> alright skiles, put chandler and curry back in. Yer vet lineup aint doin any better ya moron...


i'm betting they will come back


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> another pf on Hinrich. his 5th.


Anyone care to analyze why he's been so awful tonight?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> Anyone care to analyze why he's been so awful tonight?


Bibby's just been attacking at him. He's starting to heat up after his 5th though.

nm. sixth foul.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Seriously, why go into a zone when the team has been killin you with threes all days. 

God, Skiles is a moron


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This defense is ****ing atrocious, to go with the abysmal offense. And now Hinrich's gone, so its only going to get worse, with Curry and Chandler on the bench for some God-forsaken reason.

Time to watch ****ing infomercials, what a joke.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Bibby's just been attacking at him. He's starting to heat up after his 5th though.
> ...


Perhaps Skiles should have moved someone else on Bibby? The guy's got 27 points and must be shooting 150% or so..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can pbp.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Skiles should of stayed back at the United Center, while the circus is in town, because as the clown he is, he definitely belongs there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy had a nice turn around jumper. 

then a pike 3 pointer. 97-84 Sac 6 minutes left in the fourth.

Dore called Deng Duhon again.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles has the brain of a 2 year old seriously, is it that hard to realize, that if you play your best players your team has a better chance at winning in the NBA.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon for three!!

9 point game 3:49 left

97-88 Sacramento. Bibby has gone cold since Hinrich left. he missed both FT's and a couple 3's


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Only down by 9, we got an outside chance at winning this game. We should be winning this game, but Skiles does not have any idea what he is doing with his rotations.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls ball after Duhon called a Timeout. (eddy dove for the ball and he didn't hesitate)

but Tyson gets called for a travel in the post. that hurts.

Stojakovic fouled. will shoot two.

99-88 Kings.

Now Tyson gets called for an offensive foul. he's costs us TWO possessions


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If Skiles has any integrity at all he will just resign.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

couple Peja three's and it's all over for the Bulls.

Deng left him open twice. (once on a fastbreak. he'll learn to cover perimeter shooters defending a fastbreak.)


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Were we in a zone there for the past few minutes?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

After this poor coaching performance I'm gonna go cry myself to bed.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson can't set a pick.

Year 4


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> The rest of the offense was not providing adequate spacing for Curry, so it was easy to double team him. That was either Skiles or Duhon's fault.
> 
> I think we should put in Gordon for some instant offense, and I'm serious.


I was sitting here thinking the same thing. Our third quarter strategy appeared to be to dump it into the post and then have our perimeter guys attach anchors to themselves. :upset: 

And of course Tyson and Eddy get flustered and tend to force things anyway, so things just get worse.

I have to say that despite the mistakes, Tyson and Eddy are playing as hard and as... gulp... smart (it's still relative) as I've ever seen them play.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Ouugh. 8 TOs between the two young bigs. Combined .45 FG%, .5 FT%. When they say they're playing all summer at Hoops Gyms or something, are they really just playing 21?

And Deg seems to crash the boards an awful lot, it's probably a bad idea if Peja's his man.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson splits a pair of FT's

after full court press Tyson steals the ball at halfcourt. Nocioni shoots misses but Deng follows up.

Webber gets fouled by Tyson and he makes both.

Nocioni shoots a layup and it's good

Jackson gets fouled. hits both FT's

Pike hits a three. and gets fouled. 4 point play. Pike with 22 pts

111-101


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Finally found our scorer in pike. In all seriousness really nice games for curry and of course deng.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

How nice is it to watch a well executed offense like the Kings?

Makes you long for a real live coach!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Quick, trade Curry.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

Once again the Bulls make more field goals(6) than their opponent and still lose. I'm at a loss.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Outscored by 16 in the 3rd.
:|


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Finally found our scorer in pike. In all seriousness really nice games for curry and of course deng.


I dunno, I'm not sure that it was that great of a game for Curry. .375 FG%, .5 FT%, 5 TOs.. sure, he got some boards which is pretty sweet but otherwise seems kind of ho-hum. I didn't get to watch though, interested in seeing how much of this could be poor spacing like others alluded to on Wednesday.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I didn't get to watch tonight, but Curry's line isn't terribly impressive.

6-16 FG (.375) is awful for a C

10 rebounds is excellent for a stapuft kind of guy

5 turnovers?

Good game? Really?


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I didn't get to watch tonight, but Curry's line isn't terribly impressive.
> 
> 6-16 FG (.375) is awful for a C
> ...


He needs to draw more contact and get to the free throw line. That's where he should get half of his points.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno, I'm not sure that it was that great of a game for Curry. .375 FG%, .5 FT%, 5 TOs.. sure, he got some boards which is pretty sweet but otherwise seems kind of ho-hum. I didn't get to watch though, interested in seeing how much of this could be poor spacing like others alluded to on Wednesday.


It was an o.k. game for him nothing special. I actually meant chandler, this was by far his best game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I didn't get to watch tonight, but Curry's line isn't terribly impressive.
> 
> 6-16 FG (.375) is awful for a C
> ...


Everyones shots were rolling in and out...Deng too.

Visually...it was a good game. Active, jumping, swatting.

Trade him...quickly.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Hinrich has 8 points on 3-10 shooting (that's 30%). That's terrible for any starting player in this league.

6 assists is nice...

2 turnovers...meh it happens.

Bibby and Jackson combine for 47 points and 9 assists.

But they he tried, so it's all good!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. Stacey King pointing the finger at the coach.

King says maybe we should move Kirk to the two.

This is much better analysis than Van Lier's 'puh-lease back in my day......"


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> Hinrich has 8 points on 3-10 shooting (that's 30%). That's terrible for any starting player in this league.
> 
> 6 assists is nice...
> ...


Yep, I don't understand why he doesn't get used as a scapegoat as much as the others. He hasn't played well at all to start the season. It seems like him and Ben Gordon are bringing their preseason suckiness into the regular season. Kirk really needs to step it up. 

Though, its funny that Deng has been playing well since preseason to right now, yet he is the one who comes off the bench. Time to sit Nocioni...


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Curry wasnt that impressive. He got the ball downlow plenty of times and in GREAT position. The kings took away his primary right hook jumper and curry was kind of lost. Made a lot of silly mistakes. 

Chandler played real well, however is back to back turnovers killed this team.

down by 9 late in teh 4th, tyson w/ the ball downlow, travels...next time down tyson called for an illegal screen.

Bulls missed a TON of bunnies. Deng, Curry, Nocioni, Kirk, everyone missed easy layups. When you are playing @ Arco there is little room for error.

Deng had another strong offensive game, but was out of his element trying to contain Peja (he is a rookie, i'm not going to crucify him). One thing upset me that Deng did. W/ 10 seconds left in the game the bulls had the ball, and looked like Deng wanted to hold the ball and let the clock expire. Maybe Deng thought he was @ Duke killing the clock vs. another victim. Skiles yelled @ him to go score and Deng obliged w/ a 3pointer (w/ help from Cwebb who purposely goaltended deng's 3).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

King : Duhon should be starting and Hinrich should start at the two. Nocioni should come off the bench and provide the energy and Deng should start over him with Tyson and Chandler.

He says it's unfair to blame Curry for all the problems and the coaches should take some of the blame for not continuing to put the ball in his hands.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I didn't get to watch tonight, but Curry's line isn't terribly impressive.
> 
> 6-16 FG (.375) is awful for a C
> ...


Not good, but perhaps not as bad as one would think.

Part of the shooting and turnovers was him trying to make something happen when he shouldn't have. Given that it's Eddy we're talking about, I take some heart in that he looked to really be trying hard 

More seriously, in the third quarter we had some classically bad spacing and movement. We'd dump it in to Eddy and as the defense swarmed to him everyone else stood on the far side of the court with their thumb up their ***. OK, it wasn't like that on every play, but it's a fair description of what was happening in general. 

So, Eddy wasn't great, but he wasn't as godawful as 5 TOs suggest.

Similarly, 2 of Tyson's 3 TOs came on consecutive stupid plays at the end. He was trying to force the issue and got carried away. He does that too much, so of course you can say it's his fault, and I wouldn't disagree. But when you look at the kind of TOs he (and Curry) generated tonight they were slightly less stupid and more a result of situation than they typically have been.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, I don't understand why he doesn't get used as a scapegoat as much as the others. He hasn't played well at all to start the season. It seems like him and Ben Gordon are bringing their preseason suckiness into the regular season. Kirk really needs to step it up.
> ...


I think the reason Kirk isnt becoming the scapegoat is that he was never promised as the franchise's future centerpiece. This is not me saying Kirk shouldnt be called out, because absolutely he should be called out for his uninspired play so far this season. Very very Disappointing.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> King : Duhon should be starting and Hinrich should start at the two. Nocioni should come off the bench and provide the energy and Deng should start over him with Tyson and Chandler.
> 
> He says it's unfair to blame Curry for all the problems and the coaches should take some of the blame for not continuing to put the ball in his hands.


How come Gordon isn't getting any time at the PG position? Would Gordon at PG and HInrich at SG work?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ogbullzfan</b>!
> 
> 
> How come Gordon is getting any time at the PG position? Would Gordon at PG and HInrich at SG work?


Gordon wasnt making good decisions out there. FOrced a lot of bad passes, i dont know how many TO's he had, but it looked like the game was moving to fast for him.

Duhon on the other hand was very cool and composed out there. Definitely what we want out of our PG.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

So is this 5 for 5 for opposing commentators calling out Skiles?

I wonder what Barnett and Giggles will say bout the guy on Wednesday.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

sorry guys. i messed up the recording of the postgame. 

but I'll summarize what Skiles said

Bulls had good energy. we scored more FG' shot well beyond the arc (12-24) and we still lost. We're not going to win alot of games when the opponent makes more FT's than we attempt.

he kept getting asked about the twin towers but he wasn't interested in analyzing individual performances but wanted to know why as a team they keep melting down at long stretches.

from his perspective (since he kept getting asked) he commented on Curry needs to do better. 6-16 from our post player isn't good enough. 

He doesn't want "give medals" just for playing hard. he doesn't want to lose and say 'oh we played hard' and lower the bar like that. He wants to WIN.

Pike did well and he provides spacing on the floor for our guys in the inside to score easier. (good point but I wish he shot even more. he was hot)

Hinrich's fouling way too much and they need him on the floor.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

That's the best 6-16 I've ever seen Eddy play. Overall I was pleased with his play. He even recognized the doubles a little faster than usual. Miller could not stop him 1 on 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Not good, but perhaps not as bad as one would think.
> ...


SKiles had every reason to take out Curry. He missed so many of those turnaround hookshots and it was ANNOYING. 2 pts in the 2nd quarter? (I shouldn't expect anything different)

This game just how much one dimensional this guy really is. on double teams, he insisted on hoisting it up. I agree that we should cover up his deficiences and exploit his strength but his mind is just on one thing : Shooting. He's not thinking about passing at all. We're not really hanging him up to dry. We don't do any pick and rolls off of him because he can't pass for the life of him. He is the black hole on the offense and all we can do is brace for the oreb after the miss. Almost all his scores was off dunks


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

curry still needs a move that goes to his left , miller was playing him so hard to his right that once curry actually stopped short on his move to his right and miller was so far over he was able dunk it on him.

the fact that curry doesn't go left for any reason anymore is the biggest skiles is failing as a coach because its such a simple adjustment , something along the lines of " hey eddy they are overplaying your right hand , go the other way, dont fake go the other way , really go left, just to keep the defense honest."

is it really that hard?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> curry still needs a move that goes to his left , miller was playing him so hard to his right that once curry actually stopped short on his move to his right and miller was so far over he was able dunk it on him.
> 
> the fact that curry doesn't go left for any reason anymore is the biggest skiles is failing as a coach because its such a simple adjustment , something along the lines of " hey eddy they are overplaying your right hand , go the other way, dont fake go the other way , really go left, just to keep the defense honest."
> ...


You're blaming Skiles for Eddy not developing a left hand?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> You're blaming Skiles for Eddy not developing a left hand?


no because eddy can actually go left, i remember i have seen it , he may not have a left hand but he has gone left before , even if it means going up with his right hand off of a move going left , he absolutely has to just to keep the defender honest .

eddy is adept at going strong going left and double pumping his shot like a smaller player, he double pumped a layup in the game off a feed from duhon , although he did it going right.

it would be nice if he had a counter move to the left where actually used his left hand but it isn't absolutely needed , most good post players can get by without one, just an effective move to offset the ones going right is enough.

its such a slight adjustment , the way brad miller was overplaying his jump hook was almost criminal.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

We can blame Skiles for stupid substitutions, ignorant play calling, and general overall ineptness, but we can't blame the guy for Curry not going to his left. I have to believe he tries to get the guy to go left.

"Eddy, whatever you do, don't go left". 

Skiles probably bangs his head against the wall trying to get Curry to do things like go left, pass, rebound, hustle, jump, etc. One of the reasons the guy is so bald.

I think many over estimate Curry's ability, and also over estimate his coachability and basketball brain.

I don't believe Curry will be taking up brain surgery as a hobby anytime soon (translation: the guy is not too bright).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

some nice pics.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> SKiles had every reason to take out Curry. He missed so many of those turnaround hookshots and it was ANNOYING. 2 pts in the 2nd quarter? (I shouldn't expect anything different)
> ...


Who was he supposed to pass it to? Several times he was doubled or tripled and (literally) everyone else was on the far side of the court. 

Would it be that criminally stupid to dump the ball in and then get Pike or Hinrich on his side of the court?


----------

